# Winegrapes vs tablegrapes?



## Larryh86GT (Sep 10, 2010)

What's the difference? I ate one bunch of my Marquis tablegrapes today and they are exceptional sweet and seedless but the skin is a bit chewey. I think I might be able to make a good wine from them.
What makes one grape variety a wine grape and another a table grape?

Larry


----------



## Racer (Sep 10, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> What makes one grape variety a wine grape and another a table grape?
> 
> Larry


 My answer to that question is. If you like it after its made into wine, then it's a wine grape to you. I've been making wine with a friend/co-worker for over 5 years now. It's a field blend of grapes his grandfather planted on their property many years ago. It is made from 4 varieties that aren't id'ed. Every year when I stop by to help him with some thing any family member thats around stops out with us and always comments on how good a wine that those grapes make. So like I said before make wine from them and see what you think about your Marquis wine.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

would it technically be the brix and/or acid levels?


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Wine grapes generally have smaller berries than table grapes, which increases the skin and seed ratio to juice, improving color extraction, tannins and flavor concentrations. The brix of wine grapes generally is a bit higher, which means less added sugar. The acid levels of wine grapes also remains higher longer which allows the sugars to increase to higher levels without losing too much acid. 

Table grapes on the other hand generally look better and since there is less acid in them, is easier on the stomach. Recent trends have prioritized seedlessness over flavor and as a result many excellent eating grapes have been sidestepped in recent years for tasteless bits of fruit.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 11, 2010)

I used table grapes for years - this is the first year that i have made wine with wine grapes.

Rich is right the brix was higher - didn't have to add any sugar - the acid level was also right on - so added acid either.

The color is also better with wine grapes as mentioned - i am anxious to see how this turns out.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 11, 2010)

As usual Grapeman is spot on!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wade E said:


> As usual Grapeman is spot on!



Yeah - i have learned a lot from him!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I will have to try a batch of wine from these next year. They are sweeter than the concord grapes I just made a batch from.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 11, 2010)

They certainly get higher in sugar than Concord's do. Concord is not a true wine grape as such, but a lot of wine is made out of them. The sugars generally are much lower than wine grapes, but they can approach those levels in very warm climates. I have heard Marquis does make a pretty decent wine. I may try it myself one day.


----------

